
Show HN: Snippetnote – A note-taking app for any text and code you use often - tsutomun
https://www.snippetnote.com
======
Vaskivo
It's funny. Every week there is a new note-taking app being shown in HN. (and
the usual guy raving about org.mode :) )

Many of them are similar but not equal. It really shows that there is a need
for these apps but the problems they are thought to solve are unique from
person to person.

I know this because I'm starting to build my own note-taking app.

------
mgaruccio
Liking the product alot. It would be nice if there was a way to title or tag
each note so you can remember what the snippets are for and search for them
later.

~~~
tsutomun
Thanks! Good point. I should try to find a way to better organize notes while
keeping the app simple.

------
deepwired
Good code snippets

